# Uplink Activity for August 2011



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 8/2/11 at 4:47am ET (v29)*

*Preview Status Change*
113 COOK Cooking Channel 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
113 COOK Cooking Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 129° TP 26 HD - Preview Ended
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended

8297 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Channels Now Available*
5225 KNCT (46 HD Local) BELTON, TX (PBS) 129° 5s41 (NE Texas) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5225 KNCT (46 HD Local) BELTON, TX (PBS) 61.5° 11s17 (Houston) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9074 KRDOD (10 Local) COLORADO SPRINGS, CO (ABC) 110° 4s30 (Central Colorado) SD Colorado Springs, CO market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4344 MSNBC MSNBC added to 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9511 - Regional Restriction
4365 ANGL2 Angel Two added to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4365 ANGL2 Angel Two added to 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 4365
4367 BABY1 Baby First TV added to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4367 BABY1 Baby First TV added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 4367
4369 BYUTV BYU TV added to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4369 BYUTV BYU TV added to 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 3 Ch 4369
4371 CTN Christian TV Network added to 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4371 CTN Christian TV Network added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 9 Ch 4371
4375 DYSTR Daystar added to 119° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4375 DYSTR Daystar added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 12 Ch 4375
4377 EWTN Eternal World TV added to 119° TP 9 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4377 EWTN Eternal World TV added to 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 4377
4379 FSTV Free Speech TV added to 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4379 FSTV Free Speech TV added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 10 Ch 4379
4381 HHS Health and Human Services added to 61.5° TP 4 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4383 LINK Link TV added to 110° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4383 LINK Link TV added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 10 Ch 4383
4385 CHRCH The Church Channel added to 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4385 CHRCH The Church Channel added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 4385
4387 TBN TBN added to 119° TP 9 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4387 TBN TBN added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 4387
4389 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) added to 119° TP 17 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4389 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) added to 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 17 Ch 4389
4391 TVGN TV Guide Network added to 119° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4391 TVGN TV Guide Network added to 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 4391
4393 UCTV University of California TV added to 119° TP 9 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4393 UCTV University of California TV added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 4393
4503 A&E A&E added to 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9419 - Regional Restriction
4503 A&E A&E added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9419 - Regional Restriction
4503 A&E A&E added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9419 - Regional Restriction
4504 HDNET HD Net added to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9422 - Regional Restriction
4504 HDNET HD Net added to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9422 - Regional Restriction
4506 SPIKE Spike added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9506 - Regional Restriction
4506 SPIKE Spike added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9506 - Regional Restriction
4508 SYFY SyFy Channel added to 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9432 - Regional Restriction
4508 SYFY SyFy Channel added to 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9432 - Regional Restriction
4512 USA USA Network added to 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9431 - Regional Restriction
4512 USA USA Network added to 72.7° TP 13 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9431 - Regional Restriction
4514 WGN WGN Chicago added to 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9446 - Regional Restriction
4514 WGN WGN Chicago added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9446 - Regional Restriction
4524 TRU Tru TV added to 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9430 - Regional Restriction
4524 TRU Tru TV added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9430 - Regional Restriction
4526 TOON Cartoon Channel added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9463 - Regional Restriction
4526 TOON Cartoon Channel added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9463 - Regional Restriction
4530 CNN CNN added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9436 - Regional Restriction
4530 CNN CNN added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9436 - Regional Restriction
4532 HLN CNN Headline News added to 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9524 - Regional Restriction
4532 HLN CNN Headline News added to 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9524 - Regional Restriction
4534 TBS TBS added to 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9499 - Regional Restriction
4534 TBS TBS added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9499 - Regional Restriction
4534 TBS TBS added to 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9499 - Regional Restriction
4540 TNT TNT added to 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9420 - Regional Restriction
4540 TNT TNT added to 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9420 - Regional Restriction
4544 FX FX added to 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 27 Ch 9475 - Regional Restriction
4544 FX FX added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 27 Ch 9475 - Regional Restriction
4544 FX FX added to 72.7° TP 27 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 27 Ch 9475 - Regional Restriction
4548 FXNWS Fox News added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9477 - Regional Restriction
4550 NTGEO National Geographic added to 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9429 - Regional Restriction
4550 NTGEO National Geographic added to 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9429 - Regional Restriction
4554 SPEED Speed TV added to 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9468 - Regional Restriction
4554 SPEED Speed TV added to 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9468 - Regional Restriction
4554 SPEED Speed TV added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9468 - Regional Restriction
4562 BRAVO Bravo added to 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9492 - Regional Restriction
4562 BRAVO Bravo added to 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9492 - Regional Restriction
4562 BRAVO Bravo added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9492 - Regional Restriction
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel added to 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9482 - Regional Restriction
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9482 - Regional Restriction
4568 HGTV Home & Garden TV added to 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9461 - Regional Restriction
4568 HGTV Home & Garden TV added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9461 - Regional Restriction
4568 HGTV Home & Garden TV added to 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9461 - Regional Restriction
4570 LIFE Lifetime added to 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9470 - Regional Restriction
4570 LIFE Lifetime added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9470 - Regional Restriction
4570 LIFE Lifetime added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9470 - Regional Restriction
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network added to 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9471 - Regional Restriction
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 23 Ch 9471 - Regional Restriction
4575 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network added to 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9433 - Regional Restriction
4575 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9433 - Regional Restriction
4575 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network added to 72.7° TP 18 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9433 - Regional Restriction
4587 TLC The Learning Channel added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9488 - Regional Restriction
4587 TLC The Learning Channel added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9488 - Regional Restriction
4597 APL Animal Planet added to 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9489 - Regional Restriction
4597 APL Animal Planet added to 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9489 - Regional Restriction
4597 APL Animal Planet added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9489 - Regional Restriction
4599 BBCA BBC America added to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9450 - Regional Restriction
4599 BBCA BBC America added to 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9450 - Regional Restriction
4599 BBCA BBC America added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9450 - Regional Restriction
4607 DISC Discovery Channel added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9487 - Regional Restriction
4607 DISC Discovery Channel added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9487 - Regional Restriction
4613 FOOD Food Channel added to 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9462 - Regional Restriction
4613 FOOD Food Channel added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9462 - Regional Restriction
4613 FOOD Food Channel added to 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9462 - Regional Restriction
4615 HIST History Channel added to 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9491 - Regional Restriction
4615 HIST History Channel added to 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9491 - Regional Restriction
4615 HIST History Channel added to 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9491 - Regional Restriction
4619 ID Investigation Discovery added to 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9526 - Regional Restriction
4619 ID Investigation Discovery added to 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9526 - Regional Restriction
4629 TRV The Travel Channel added to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9437 - Regional Restriction
4629 TRV The Travel Channel added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9437 - Regional Restriction
4649 NICK Nickelodeon added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9416 - Regional Restriction
4649 NICK Nickelodeon added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9416 - Regional Restriction
4667 BET Black Entertainment TV added to 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9510 - Regional Restriction
4667 BET Black Entertainment TV added to 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9510 - Regional Restriction
4667 BET Black Entertainment TV added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 19 Ch 9510 - Regional Restriction
4669 CMT Country Music TV added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9493 - Regional Restriction
4671 CMDY Comedy Central added to 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9485 - Regional Restriction
4671 CMDY Comedy Central added to 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9485 - Regional Restriction
4671 CMDY Comedy Central added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 18 Ch 9485 - Regional Restriction
4673 E! E! Entertainment TV added to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9474 - Regional Restriction
4673 E! E! Entertainment TV added to 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9474 - Regional Restriction
4673 E! E! Entertainment TV added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9474 - Regional Restriction
4675 G4 G4 TV added to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 26 Ch 9408 - Regional Restriction
4675 G4 G4 TV added to 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 26 Ch 9408 - Regional Restriction
4681 MTV MTV added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9484 - Regional Restriction
4681 MTV MTV added to 72.7° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9484 - Regional Restriction
4686 VH1 VH-1 added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9507 - Regional Restriction
4696 AMC American Movie Classics added to 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9529 - Regional Restriction
4696 AMC American Movie Classics added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9529 - Regional Restriction
4705 TCM Turner Classic Movies added to 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9523 - Regional Restriction
4705 TCM Turner Classic Movies added to 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9523 - Regional Restriction
4716 CNBC CNBC added to 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9439 - Regional Restriction
4716 CNBC CNBC added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9439 - Regional Restriction
4726 MSNBC MSNBC added to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9511 - Regional Restriction
4726 MSNBC MSNBC added to 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9511 - Regional Restriction
4726 MSNBC MSNBC added to 72.7° TP 16 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 28 Ch 9511 - Regional Restriction
4728 TWC The Weather Channel added to 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9438 - Regional Restriction
4728 TWC The Weather Channel added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 17 Ch 9438 - Regional Restriction
4736 CBSSN CBS Sports Network added to 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9495 - Regional Restriction
4736 CBSSN CBS Sports Network added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 19 Ch 9495 - Regional Restriction
4738 NBATV NBA TV added to 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 24 Ch 9508 - Regional Restriction
4738 NBATV NBA TV added to 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 24 Ch 9508 - Regional Restriction
4738 NBATV NBA TV added to 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 24 Ch 9508 - Regional Restriction
4740 NFL NFL Network added to 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9426 - Regional Restriction
4740 NFL NFL Network added to 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9426 - Regional Restriction
4744 NHLN NHL Network added to 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9540 - Regional Restriction
4744 NHLN NHL Network added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9540 - Regional Restriction
4746 GOLF Golf added to 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 29 Ch 9473 - Regional Restriction
4746 GOLF Golf added to 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 29 Ch 9473 - Regional Restriction
4746 GOLF Golf added to 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 29 Ch 9473 - Regional Restriction
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel added to 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 29 Ch 9442 - Regional Restriction
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel added to 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 29 Ch 9442 - Regional Restriction
4775 FSC Fox Soccer Channel added to 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9520 - Regional Restriction
4775 FSC Fox Soccer Channel added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 3 Ch 9520 - Regional Restriction
4781 ESPN ESPN added to 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9424 - Regional Restriction
4781 ESPN ESPN added to 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9424 - Regional Restriction
4783 ESPN2 ESPN 2 added to 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9425 - Regional Restriction
4783 ESPN2 ESPN 2 added to 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9425 - Regional Restriction
4783 ESPN2 ESPN 2 added to 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9425 - Regional Restriction
4799 UNVSN Univision added to 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9521 - Regional Restriction
4799 UNVSN Univision added to 72.7° TP 6 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9521 - Regional Restriction

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
7439 WISED (56) FORT WAYNE, IN (FOX) added to 110° TP 22 (SD Fort Wayne, IN market *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
5270 KTXE (38 HD) SAN ANGELO, TX (ABC) added to 119° 3sB10 (Houston) (HD San Angelo, TX market *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
4503 A&E A&E moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4503 A&E A&E moved from 72.7° TP 17 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4506 SPIKE Spike moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4506 SPIKE Spike moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4508 SYFY SyFy Channel moved from 72.7° TP 28 to 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4512 USA USA Network moved from 72.7° TP 13 to 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4514 WGN WGN Chicago moved from 110° TP 19 to 119° 4sB23 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4514 WGN WGN Chicago moved from 72.7° TP 32 to 110° TP 19 (HD Hidden)
4524 TRU Tru TV moved from 129° TP 23 to 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4524 TRU Tru TV moved from 72.7° TP 32 to 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4526 TOON Cartoon Channel moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4526 TOON Cartoon Channel moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4530 CNN CNN moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4530 CNN CNN moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4532 HLN CNN Headline News moved from 129° TP 32 to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4532 HLN CNN Headline News moved from 72.7° TP 6 to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4534 TBS TBS moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4534 TBS TBS moved from 72.7° TP 1 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4544 FX FX moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4544 FX FX moved from 72.7° TP 27 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4546 FOXB FOX Business News 61.5° TP 27 (HD Hidden) *and* 4546 FOXB FOX Business News 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) moved to 4546 FOXB FOX Business News 61.5° TP 27 (HD Hidden)
4546 FOXB FOX Business News moved from 129° TP 29 to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4548 FXNWS Fox News moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4550 NTGEO National Geographic moved from 129° TP 30 to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4550 NTGEO National Geographic moved from 61.5° TP 22 to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden) *and* 4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) moved to 4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild moved from 129° TP 23 to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4554 SPEED Speed TV moved from 129° TP 22 to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4554 SPEED Speed TV moved from 72.7° TP 17 to 129° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4562 BRAVO Bravo moved from 129° TP 31 to 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4562 BRAVO Bravo moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4566 HLMRK Hallmark Channel moved from 72.7° TP 3 to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4568 HGTV Home & Garden TV moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4568 HGTV Home & Garden TV moved from 72.7° TP 1 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4570 LIFE Lifetime moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4570 LIFE Lifetime moved from 72.7° TP 17 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4572 LMN Lifetime Movie Network moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4575 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4575 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network moved from 72.7° TP 18 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4585 STYLE Style TV 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *and* 4585 STYLE Style TV 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) moved to 4585 STYLE Style TV 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
4585 STYLE Style TV moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4587 TLC The Learning Channel moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4587 TLC The Learning Channel moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4597 APL Animal Planet moved from 129° TP 19 to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4597 APL Animal Planet moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4599 BBCA BBC America moved from 129° TP 20 to 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4599 BBCA BBC America moved from 72.7° TP 3 to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4601 BIO Biography Channel 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *and* 4601 BIO Biography Channel 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) moved to 4601 BIO Biography Channel 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
4601 BIO Biography Channel moved from 129° TP 29 to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4603 COOK Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *and* 4603 COOK Cooking Channel 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden) moved to 4603 COOK Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
4603 COOK Cooking Channel moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4607 DISC Discovery Channel moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4607 DISC Discovery Channel moved from 72.7° TP 17 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4609 DIY Do It Yourself 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *and* 4609 DIY Do It Yourself 61.5° TP 2 (HD Hidden) moved to 4609 DIY Do It Yourself 61.5° TP 2 (HD Hidden)
4609 DIY Do It Yourself moved from 129° TP 32 to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4613 FOOD Food Channel moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4613 FOOD Food Channel moved from 72.7° TP 6 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4615 HIST History Channel moved from 129° TP 31 to 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4615 HIST History Channel moved from 72.7° TP 1 to 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
4617 HISTI History Channel International 61.5° TP 28 (HD Hidden) *and* 4617 HISTI History Channel International 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden) moved to 4617 HISTI History Channel International 61.5° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
4617 HISTI History Channel International moved from 129° TP 26 to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery moved from 129° TP 32 to 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4619 ID Investigation Discovery moved from 72.7° TP 6 to 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4623 GREEN Planet Green 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *and* 4623 GREEN Planet Green 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4623 GREEN Planet Green 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
4625 SCI Science Channel 61.5° TP 16 (HD Hidden) *and* 4625 SCI Science Channel 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) moved to 4625 SCI Science Channel 61.5° TP 16 (HD Hidden)
4625 SCI Science Channel moved from 129° TP 19 to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4629 TRV The Travel Channel moved from 129° TP 28 to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4629 TRV The Travel Channel moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 129° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
4649 NICK Nickelodeon moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4649 NICK Nickelodeon moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4667 BET Black Entertainment TV moved from 129° TP 19 to 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4667 BET Black Entertainment TV moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden)
4669 CMT Country Music TV moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4671 CMDY Comedy Central moved from 129° TP 18 to 110° 18s48 and 18s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4671 CMDY Comedy Central moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° TP 18 (HD Hidden)
4673 E! E! Entertainment TV moved from 129° TP 20 to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4673 E! E! Entertainment TV moved from 72.7° TP 3 to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4675 G4 G4 TV moved from 129° TP 26 to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4675 G4 G4 TV moved from 72.7° TP 28 to 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4681 MTV MTV moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4681 MTV MTV moved from 72.7° TP 19 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4684 PLDIA Paladia 61.5° TP 16 (HD Hidden) *and* 4684 PLDIA Paladia 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) moved to 4684 PLDIA Paladia 61.5° TP 16 (HD Hidden)
4684 PLDIA Paladia moved from 129° TP 19 to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4686 VH1 VH-1 moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics moved from 129° TP 31 to 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics moved from 72.7° TP 32 to 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4705 TCM Turner Classic Movies moved from 129° TP 32 to 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4705 TCM Turner Classic Movies moved from 72.7° TP 6 to 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4706 UNIHD Universal HD 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *and* 4706 UNIHD Universal HD 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) moved to 4706 UNIHD Universal HD 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
4706 UNIHD Universal HD moved from 129° TP 31 to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4716 CNBC CNBC moved from 129° TP 30 to 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4716 CNBC CNBC moved from 72.7° TP 17 to 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4726 MSNBC MSNBC moved from 129° TP 28 to 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4726 MSNBC MSNBC moved from 72.7° TP 16 to 129° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
4728 TWC The Weather Channel moved from 129° TP 17 to 110° 20s48 and 20s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4728 TWC The Weather Channel moved from 72.7° TP 11 to 129° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
4736 CBSSN CBS Sports Network moved from 72.7° TP 17 to 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4738 NBATV NBA TV moved from 129° TP 24 to 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4738 NBATV NBA TV moved from 72.7° TP 1 to 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4740 NFL NFL Network moved from 129° TP 30 to 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4740 NFL NFL Network moved from 72.7° TP 17 to 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4744 NHLN NHL Network moved from 129° TP 30 to 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4744 NHLN NHL Network moved from 72.7° TP 3 to 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4746 GOLF Golf moved from 129° TP 29 to 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4746 GOLF Golf moved from 72.7° TP 28 to 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden)
4761 SPMAN Sportsman Channel 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *and* 4761 SPMAN Sportsman Channel 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) moved to 4761 SPMAN Sportsman Channel 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
4761 SPMAN Sportsman Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel moved from 129° TP 29 to 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4765 VS. Versus 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden) *and* 4765 VS. Versus 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) moved to 4765 VS. Versus 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
4765 VS. Versus moved from 129° TP 29 to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4775 FSC Fox Soccer Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4775 FSC Fox Soccer Channel moved from 72.7° TP 3 to 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
4783 ESPN2 ESPN 2 moved from 129° TP 30 to 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden)
4783 ESPN2 ESPN 2 moved from 72.7° TP 6 to 129° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4799 UNVSN Univision moved from 129° TP 32 to 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
4799 UNVSN Univision moved from 72.7° TP 6 to 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
4387 NFL NFL Network renumbered 4740 on 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4388 MTV MTV renumbered 4681 on 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4389 VH1 VH-1 renumbered 4686 on 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4390 CMT Country Music TV renumbered 4669 on 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4391 SPIKE Spike renumbered 4506 on 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4392 NICK Nickelodeon renumbered 4649 on 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4395 TOON Cartoon Channel renumbered 4526 on 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4397 DISC Discovery Channel renumbered 4607 on 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4398 TLC The Learning Channel renumbered 4587 on 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4404 FXNWS Fox News renumbered 4548 on 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4406 CNN CNN renumbered 4530 on 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4407 CNBC CNBC renumbered 4716 on 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4409 TWC The Weather Channel renumbered 4728 on 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4410 TRV The Travel Channel renumbered 4629 on 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4411 WGN WGN Chicago renumbered 4514 on 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
186 NTGEO National Geographic 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
186 NTGEO National Geographic 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
115 STYLE Style TV 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
115 STYLE Style TV 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
6359 WJLA (7 HD Local) WASHINGTON, DC (ABC) 61.5° 5s4 (Washington DC) HD Washington, DC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6360 WUSA (9 HD Local) WASHINGTON, DC (CBS) 61.5° 5s4 (Washington DC) HD Washington, DC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6361 WRC (4 HD Local) WASHINGTON, DC (NBC) 61.5° 5s4 (Washington DC) HD Washington, DC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6362 WTTG (5 HD Local) WASHINGTON, DC (FOX) 61.5° 5s4 (Washington DC) HD Washington, DC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6363 WDCW (50 HD Local) WASHINGTON, DC (CW) 61.5° 5s4 (Washington DC) HD Washington, DC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6364 WDCA (20 HD Local) WASHINGTON, DC (MYTV) 61.5° 5s4 (Washington DC) HD Washington, DC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6438 KGO (7 HD Local) SAN FRANCISCO, CA (ABC) 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6439 KPIX (5 HD Local) SAN FRANCISCO, CA (CBS) 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6440 KNTV (11 HD Local) SAN JOSE, CA (NBC) 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6441 KTVU (2 HD Local) OAKLAND, CA (FOX) 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6442 KRON (4 HD Local) SAN FRANCISCO, CA (MNT) 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6443 KICU (36 HD Local) SAN JOSE, CA 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6444 KDTV (14 HD Local) SANTA ROSA, CA (UNIVISION) 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6445 KFSF (66 HD Local) VALLEJO, CA (TELEFUTURA) 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6372 KUTV (2 HD Local) SALT LAKE CITY, UT (CBS) 129° 1s18 (Utah) HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6373 KSL (5 HD Local) SALT LAKE CITY, UT (NBC) 129° 1s18 (Utah) HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6374 KSTU (13 HD Local) SALT LAKE CITY, UT (FOX) 129° 1s18 (Utah) HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6377 KUED (7 HD Local) SALT LAKE CITY, UT (PBS) 129° 1s18 (Utah) HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6414 KOMO (4 HD Local) SEATTLE, WA (ABC) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6415 KIRO (7 HD Local) SEATTLE, WA (CBS) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6416 KING (5 HD Local) SEATTLE, WA (NBC) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6417 KCPQ (13 HD Local) TACOMA, WA (FOX) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6418 KZJO (22 HD Local) SEATTLE, WA (MYTV) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6419 KONG (16 HD Local) EVERETT, WA 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6420 KCTS (9 HD Local) SEATTLE, WA (PBS) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6421 KBTC (28 HD Local) TACOMA, WA (PBS) 110° 4s45 (NW Washington) HD Seattle, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 WFTS (28 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (ABC) 129° 7s53 (SC Florida) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 WFTS (28 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (ABC) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 WTSP (10 HD Local) ST. PETERSBURG, FL (CBS) 129° 7s53 (SC Florida) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 WTSP (10 HD Local) ST. PETERSBURG, FL (CBS) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 WFLA (8 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (NBC) 129° 7s53 (SC Florida) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 WFLA (8 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (NBC) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 WTVT (13 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (FOX) 129° 7s53 (SC Florida) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 WTVT (13 HD Local) TAMPA, FL (FOX) 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5154 WMOR (32 HD Local) LAKELAND, FL 129° 7s53 (SC Florida) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5154 WMOR (32 HD Local) LAKELAND, FL 61.5° 7s9 (Miami) HD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6420 KATU (2 HD Local) PORTLAND, OR (ABC) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6421 KOIN (6 HD Local) PORTLAND, OR (CBS) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6422 KGW (8 HD Local) PORTLAND, OR (NBC) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6423 KPTV (12 HD Local) PORTLAND, OR (FOX) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6424 KRCW (32 HD Local) SALEM, OR (CW) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6425 KPDX (49 HD Local) VANCOUVER, WA (MYTV) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6426 KOPB (10 HD Local) PORTLAND, OR (PBS) 110° 29s44 (Oregon) HD Portland, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
6395 KXTV (10 HD Local) SACRAMENTO, CA (ABC) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6396 KOVR (13 HD Local) STOCKTON, CA (CBS) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6397 KCRA (3 HD Local) SACRAMENTO, CA (NBC) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6398 KTXL (40 HD Local) SACRAMENTO, CA (FOX) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6399 KQCA (58 HD Local) STOCKTON, CA (MNT) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6401 KVIE (6 HD Local) SACRAMENTO, CA (PBS) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6403 KUVS (19 HD Local) MODESTO, CA (UNIVISION) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6405 KTFK (64 HD Local) STOCKTON, CA (TELEFUTURA) 110° 18s43 (North California) HD Sacramento, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6453 KDNL (30 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (ABC) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6453 KDNL (30 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (ABC) 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6454 KMOV (4 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6454 KMOV (4 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (CBS) 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6455 KSDK (5 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (NBC) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6455 KSDK (5 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (NBC) 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6456 KTVI (2 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (FOX) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6456 KTVI (2 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (FOX) 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6459 KETC (9 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (ETV) 129° 10s30 (East Missouri) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6459 KETC (9 HD Local) ST. LOUIS, MO (ETV) 61.5° 7s14 (St Louis) HD St Louis, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6465 WTVD (11 HD Local) DURHAM, NC (ABC) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6465 WTVD (11 HD Local) DURHAM, NC (ABC) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6466 WRAL (5 HD Local) RALEIGH, NC (CBS) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6466 WRAL (5 HD Local) RALEIGH, NC (CBS) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6467 WNCN (17 HD Local) GOLDSBORO, NC (NBC) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6467 WNCN (17 HD Local) GOLDSBORO, NC (NBC) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6468 WRAZ (50 HD Local) RALEIGH, NC (FOX) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6468 WRAZ (50 HD Local) RALEIGH, NC (FOX) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6469 UNCTV (4 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 129° 1s40 (East Virginia) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6469 UNCTV (4 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 61.5° 3s5 (Raleigh) HD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6407 KGTV (10 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA (ABC) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6408 KFMB (8 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA (CBS) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6409 KNSD (39 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA (NBC) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6410 KSWB (69 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA (FOX) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6411 XETV (6 HD Local) TIJUANA, MEXICO (FOX) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6412 KBNT (17 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6413 KPBS (15 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA (PBS) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6414 KDTF (36 HD Local) SAN DIEGO, CA (TELEFUTURA) 110° 29s39 (SC California) HD San Diego, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6426 KSAT (12 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (ABC) 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6427 KENS (5 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (CBS) 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6428 WOAI (4 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (NBC) 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6429 KABB (29 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (FOX) 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5272 WWLP (22 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (NBC) 77° TP 22 HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5274 WGBY (57 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MA (PBS) 77° TP 22 HD Springfield, MA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 129° TP 32 HD Preview - Package Flag Change
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 61.5° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change
5260 WICS (20 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, IL (ABC) SV* 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) HD Terre Haute, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 WTWO (2 HD Local) TERRE HAUTE, IN (NBC) 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) HD Terre Haute, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 WFXW (38 HD Local) TERRE HAUTE, IN (FOX) 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) HD Terre Haute, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5264 WUSI (16 HD Local) OLNEY, IL (ETV) 129° 12s30 (East Missouri) HD Terre Haute, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5271 KMVT (11 HD Local) TWIN FALLS, ID (CBS) 129° 8s12 (NE Idaho) HD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5272 KTFT (38 HD Local) TWIN FALLS, ID (NBC) 129° 8s12 (NE Idaho) HD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5273 KXTF (35 HD Local) TWIN FALLS, ID (FOX) 129° 8s12 (NE Idaho) HD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5271 KLST (8 HD Local) SAN ANGELO, TX (CBS) 119° 3sB10 (Houston) HD San Angelo, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5272 KSAN (3 HD Local) SAN ANGELO, TX (NBC) 119° 3sB10 (Houston) HD San Angelo, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5273 KIDY (6 HD Local) SAN ANGELO, TX (FOX) 119° 3sB10 (Houston) HD San Angelo, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 KIMT (3 HD Local) MASON CITY, IA (CBS) 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Rochester, MN/Mason City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 KTTC (10 HD Local) ROCHESTER, MN (NBC) 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Rochester, MN/Mason City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 KXLT (47 HD Local) ROCHESTER, MN (FOX) 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Rochester, MN/Mason City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5265 KYIN (24 HD Local) MASON CITY, IA (PBS) 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Rochester, MN/Mason City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5281 WILM (10 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (CBS) 77° TP 25 HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5282 WECT (6 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (NBC) 77° TP 25 HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5283 WSFX (26 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (FOX) 77° TP 25 HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5284 UNCTV (39 HD Local) WILMINGTON, NC (PBS) 77° TP 25 HD Wilmington, NC market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5181 WPEC (12 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (CBS) 129° 6s54 (South Florida) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5181 WPEC (12 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (CBS) 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5182 WPTV (5 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (NBC) 129° 6s54 (South Florida) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5182 WPTV (5 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (NBC) 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5183 WFLX (29 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (FOX) 129° 6s54 (South Florida) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5183 WFLX (29 HD Local) WEST PALM BEACH, FL (FOX) 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) HD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6504 KOTV (6 HD Local) TULSA, OK (CBS) 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) HD Tulsa, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6505 KJRH (2 HD Local) TULSA, OK (NBC) 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) HD Tulsa, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6506 KOKI (23 HD Local) TULSA, OK (FOX) 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) HD Tulsa, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6507 KQCW (19 HD Local) MUSKOGEE, OK (CW) 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) HD Tulsa, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5251 KOLD (13 HD Local) TUCSON, AZ (CBS) 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5252 KVOA (4 HD Local) TUCSON, AZ (NBC) 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5253 KMSB (11 HD Local) TUCSON, AZ (FOX) 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5221 KWTX (10 HD Local) WACO, TX (CBS) 129° 5s41 (NE Texas) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5221 KWTX (10 HD Local) WACO, TX (CBS) 61.5° 11s17 (Houston) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5222 KCEN (6 HD Local) TEMPLE, TX (NBC) 129° 5s41 (NE Texas) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5222 KCEN (6 HD Local) TEMPLE, TX (NBC) 61.5° 11s17 (Houston) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5223 KWKT (44 HD Local) WACO, TX (FOX) 129° 5s41 (NE Texas) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5223 KWKT (44 HD Local) WACO, TX (FOX) 61.5° 11s17 (Houston) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5224 KBTX (50 HD Local) BRYAN, TX (CBS) 129° 5s41 (NE Texas) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5224 KBTX (50 HD Local) BRYAN, TX (CBS) 61.5° 11s17 (Houston) HD Waco, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 KTVN (2 HD Local) RENO, NV (CBS) 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) HD Reno, NV market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 KRNV (4 HD Local) RENO, NV (NBC) 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) HD Reno, NV market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 KRXI (11 HD Local) RENO, NV (FOX) 129° 2s17 (West Nevada) HD Reno, NV market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6432 KXLY (4 HD Local) SPOKANE, WA (ABC) 110° 20s40 (East Washington) HD Spokane, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6433 KREM (2 HD Local) SPOKANE, WA (CBS) 110° 20s40 (East Washington) HD Spokane, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6434 KHQ (6 HD Local) SPOKANE, WA (NBC) 110° 20s40 (East Washington) HD Spokane, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6435 KAYU (28 HD Local) SPOKANE, WA (FOX) 110° 20s40 (East Washington) HD Spokane, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 KELO (11 HD Local) SIOUX FALLS, SD (CBS) 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 KDLT (46 HD Local) SIOUX FALLS, SD (NBC) 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 KTTW (17 HD Local) SIOUX FALLS, SD (FOX) 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5200 WSET (13 HD Local) LYNCHBURG, VA (ABC) 129° 5s39 (North Carolina) HD Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5202 WSLS (10 HD Local) ROANOKE, VA (NBC) 129° 5s39 (North Carolina) HD Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5203 WFXR (27 HD Local) ROANOKE, VA (FOX) 129° 5s39 (North Carolina) HD Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 WCTV (6 HD Local) THOMASVILLE, GA (CBS) 129° 14s51 (NE Florida) HD Tallahassee, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
5262 WTWC (40 HD Local) TALLAHASSEE, FL (NBC) 129° 14s51 (NE Florida) HD Tallahassee, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 WTLH (49 HD Local) BAINBRIDGE, GA (FOX) 129° 14s51 (NE Florida) HD Tallahassee, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 KSLA (12 HD Local) SHREVEPORT, LA (CBS) 119° 1sA13 (Shreveport) HD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 KTAL (6 HD Local) TEXARKANA, TX (NBC) 119° 1sA13 (Shreveport) HD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 KMSS (33 HD Local) SHREVEPORT, LA (FOX) 119° 1sA13 (Shreveport) HD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5264 KLTS (24 HD Local) SHREVEPORT, LA (PBS) 119° 1sA13 (Shreveport) HD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5265 KPXJ (21 HD Local) MINDEN, LA (CW) 119° 1sA13 (Shreveport) HD Shreveport, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5251 KIMA (29 HD Local) YAKIMA, WA (CBS) 129° 11s5 (West Washington) HD Yakima, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5252 KNDU (25 HD Local) RICHLAND, WA (NBC) 129° 11s5 (West Washington) HD Yakima, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5253 KCYU (41 HD Local) YAKIMA, WA (FOX) 129° 11s5 (West Washington) HD Yakima, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5254 KEPR (19 HD Local) PASCO, WA (CBS) 129° 11s5 (West Washington) HD Yakima, WA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 WRIC (8 HD Local) PETERSBURG, VA (ABC) 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 WRIC (8 HD Local) PETERSBURG, VA (ABC) 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 WTVR (6 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (CBS) 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 WTVR (6 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (CBS) 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 WWBT (12 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (NBC) 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 WWBT (12 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (NBC) 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 WRLH (35 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (FOX) 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 WRLH (35 HD Local) RICHMOND, VA (FOX) 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5201 KOLR (10 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (CBS) 77° TP 10 HD Springfield, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5202 KYTV (3 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (NBC) 77° TP 10 HD Springfield, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5203 KSFX (27 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (FOX) 77° TP 10 HD Springfield, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 KWCH (12 HD Local) HUTCHINSON, KS (CBS) 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 KSNW (3 HD Local) WICHITA, KS (NBC) 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 KSAS (24 HD Local) WICHITA, KS (FOX) 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5264 KPTS (8 HD Local) HUTCHINSON, KS (PBS) 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5265 KOOD (9 HD Local) HAYS, KS (PBS) 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5266 KDCU (31 HD Local) DERBY, KS 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5281 KCOY (12 HD Local) SANTA MARIA, CA (CBS) 129° 15s32 (WC California) HD Santa Barbara, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5282 KSBY (6 HD Local) SAN LUIS OBISPO, CA (NBC) 129° 15s32 (WC California) HD Santa Barbara, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5283 KKFX (24 HD Local) SAN LUIS OBISPO, CA (FOX) 129° 15s32 (WC California) HD Santa Barbara, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 WNEP (16 HD Local) SCRANTON, PA (ABC) 61.5° TP 17 HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 WYOU (22 HD Local) SCRANTON, PA (CBS) 61.5° TP 17 HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 WBRE (28 HD Local) WILKES-BARRE, PA (NBC) 61.5° TP 17 HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 WOLF (56 HD Local) HAZLETON, PA (FOX) 61.5° TP 17 HD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5190 WBND (57 HD Local) SOUTH BEND, IN (ABC) 61.5° 13s11 (Chicago) HD South Bend, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5192 WNDU (16 HD Local) SOUTH BEND, IN (NBC) 61.5° 13s11 (Chicago) HD South Bend, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5193 WSJV (28 HD Local) ELKHART, IN (FOX) 61.5° 13s11 (Chicago) HD South Bend, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5160 KTEN3 (9 HD Local) ADA, OK (ABC) 129° 16s36 (Oklahoma) HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5160 KTEN3 (9 HD Local) ADA, OK (ABC) 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5162 KTEN (10 HD Local) ADA, OK (NBC) 129° 16s36 (Oklahoma) HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5162 KTEN (10 HD Local) ADA, OK (NBC) 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) HD Sherman, TX/Ada, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 WTOC (11 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (CBS) 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 WSAV (3 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (NBC) 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 WTGS (28 HD Local) HARDEEVILLE, SC (FOX) 129° 11s44 (SE South Carolina) HD Savannah, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5251 WWTV (9 HD Local) CADILLAC, MI (CBS) 61.5° TP 17 HD Traverse City, MI market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5252 WPBN (7 HD Local) TRAVERSE CITY, MI (NBC) 61.5° TP 17 HD Traverse City, MI market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5253 WFQX (33 HD Local) CADILLAC, MI (FOX) 61.5° TP 17 HD Traverse City, MI market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5255 WCMV (27 HD Local) CADILLAC, MI (PBS) 61.5° TP 32 HD Traverse City, MI market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5250 WKPT (19 HD Local) KINGSPORT, TN (ABC) 129° 11s31 (West Virginia) HD Tri Cities, TN-VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5252 WCYB (5 HD Local) BRISTOL, VA (NBC) 129° 11s31 (West Virginia) HD Tri Cities, TN-VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5253 WEMT (39 HD Local) GREENEVILLE, TN (FOX) 129° 11s31 (West Virginia) HD Tri Cities, TN-VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 WROC (8 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (CBS) 61.5° TP 19 HD Rochester, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 WHEC (10 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (NBC) 61.5° TP 19 HD Rochester, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 WUHF (31 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (FOX) 61.5° TP 19 HD Rochester, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5264 WXXI (21 HD Local) ROCHESTER, NY (PBS) 61.5° TP 19 HD Rochester, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5181 WIBW (13 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (CBS) 129° 6s29 (East Kansas) HD Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5181 WIBW (13 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (CBS) 61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City) HD Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5182 KSNT (27 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (NBC) 129° 6s29 (East Kansas) HD Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5182 KSNT (27 HD Local) TOPEKA, KS (NBC) 61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City) HD Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 WMTW (8 HD Local) POLAND SPRING, ME (ABC) 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) HD Portland, ME market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 WGME (13 HD Local) PORTLAND, ME (CBS) 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) HD Portland, ME market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 WCSH (6 HD Local) PORTLAND, ME (NBC) 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) HD Portland, ME market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 WPFO (23 HD Local) WATERVILLE, ME (FOX) 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) HD Portland, ME market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5271 WSAW (7 HD Local) WAUSAU, WI (CBS) 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) HD Wausau, WI market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5272 WJFW (12 HD Local) RHINELANDER, WI (NBC) 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) HD Wausau, WI market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5273 WFXS (55 HD Local) WITTENBERG, WI (FOX) 129° 10s15 (NE Wisconsin) HD Wausau, WI market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 WKAQ (2 HD Local) SAN JUAN, PR (NBC) 119° 5sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD San Juan, PR market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5170 WLNE (6 HD Local) NEW BEDFORD, MA (ABC) 61.5° 13s2 (Boston) HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5171 WPRI (12 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (CBS) 61.5° 13s2 (Boston) HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5172 WJAR (10 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (NBC) 61.5° 13s2 (Boston) HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5173 WNAC (64 HD Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (FOX) 61.5° 13s2 (Boston) HD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5171 WTVH (5 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (CBS) 61.5° 3s3 (Bethpage) HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5172 WSTM (3 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (NBC) 61.5° 3s3 (Bethpage) HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5173 WSYT (68 HD Local) SYRACUSE, NY (FOX) 61.5° 3s3 (Bethpage) HD Syracuse, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5261 WIFR (23 HD Local) FREEPORT, IL (CBS) 129° 11s22 (Lake Michigan) HD Rockford, IL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 WREX (13 HD Local) ROCKFORD, IL (NBC) 129° 11s22 (Lake Michigan) HD Rockford, IL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5263 WQRF (39 HD Local) ROCKFORD, IL (FOX) 129° 11s22 (Lake Michigan) HD Rockford, IL market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5251 KMEG (14 HD Local) SIOUX CITY, IA (CBS) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5252 KTIV (4 HD Local) SIOUX CITY, IA (NBC) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5253 KPTH (44 HD Local) SIOUX CITY, IA (FOX) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5255 KSIN (27 HD Local) SIOUX CITY, IA (PBS) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5256 KXNE (19 HD Local) NORFOLK, NE (PBS) 129° 16s14 (Central Minnesota) HD Sioux City, IA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5170 KHQA (7 HD Local) HANNIBAL, MO (CBS) 61.5° 1s14 (St Louis) HD Quincy, IL/Hannibal, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5171 WGEM (10 HD Local) QUINCY, IL (NBC) 61.5° 1s14 (St Louis) HD Quincy, IL/Hannibal, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5172 XGEM (18 HD Local) QUINCY, IL (FOX) 61.5° 1s14 (St Louis) HD Quincy, IL/Hannibal, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5175 WQEC (22 HD Local) QUINCY, IL (PBS) 61.5° 1s14 (St Louis) HD Quincy, IL/Hannibal, MO market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5251 WTOL (11 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH (CBS) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5252 WNWO (24 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH (NBC) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5253 WUPW (36 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH (FOX) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5254 WLMB (40 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5255 WGTE (30 HD Local) TOLEDO, OH (PBS) 129° 16s23 (NW New York) HD Toledo, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5260 WYTV (33 HD Local) YOUNGSTOWN, OH (ABC) 129° 8s25 (East Ohio) HD Youngstown, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5262 WFMJ (21 HD Local) YOUNGSTOWN, OH (NBC) 129° 8s25 (East Ohio) HD Youngstown, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 KSWO (7 HD Local) LAWTON, OK (ABC) 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5150 KSWO (7 HD Local) LAWTON, OK (ABC) 61.5° 3s16 (Dallas) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 KAUZ (6 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (CBS) 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5151 KAUZ (6 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (CBS) 61.5° 3s16 (Dallas) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 KFDX (3 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (NBC) 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5152 KFDX (3 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (NBC) 61.5° 3s16 (Dallas) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 KJTL (18 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (FOX) 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
5153 KJTL (18 HD Local) WICHITA FALLS, TX (FOX) 61.5° 3s16 (Dallas) HD Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change
9429 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 129° TP 30 HD Preview - Package Flag Change
9429 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 61.5° TP 22 HD Preview - Package Flag Change

*Preview Status Change*
809 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Preview
745 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Preview
674 ZING Indus Music (Urdu) 118° TP 12 SD Preview
5775 IAD6 110° TP 6 ITV - Free Mode Ended
5775 IAD6 72.7° TP 22 ITV - Free Mode Ended
5777 IAD8 110° TP 15 ITV - Free Mode Ended
5777 IAD8 72.7° TP 22 ITV - Free Mode Ended
5778 IAD9 110° TP 10 ITV - Preview Ended
5778 IAD9 72.7° TP 23 ITV - Preview Ended

*New LName/Text*
5775 IAD6 Internal Data
5777 IAD8 Internal Data
5778 IAD9 Internal Data

*Reference EPG Change*
{Ommited}

*Other Changes*
5856 ETC3 110° TP 24 SD *TEST* Hidden - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 95 Local)
4697 HDTHR HD Theater 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed
4697 HDTHR HD Theater 61.5° TP 26 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed
4698 HDNMV HD Net Movies 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed
4698 HDNMV HD Net Movies 61.5° TP 26 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed

*Uplinks Removed*
293 INDIE Indieplex removed from 110° TP 9 (HD)
293 INDIE Indieplex removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD)
294 RETRO Retroplex removed from 110° TP 9 (HD)
294 RETRO Retroplex removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD)
295 EPIX1 Epix 1 removed from 110° TP 9 (HD)
295 EPIX1 Epix 1 removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD)
296 EPIX2 Epix 2 removed from 110° TP 9 (HD)
296 EPIX2 Epix 2 removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD)
298 MGM MGM Movie Channel removed from 110° TP 9 (HD)
298 MGM MGM Movie Channel removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD)
4399 APL Animal Planet removed from 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4400 NTGEO National Geographic removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4401 HMC Hallmark Movie Channel removed from 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4402 SCI Science Channel removed from 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4403 GREEN Planet Green removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4405 FOXB FOX Business News removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
7807 KDEV (33 Local) CHEYENNE, WY (ABC) removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden)
8991 KNCT (46 Local) BELTON, TX (PBS) removed from 61.5° 11s17 (Houston) (SD MPEG4 Waco, TX market Hidden)

8444 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One step closer to adding the channel ...

*Other Changes*
7439 WISED (56) FORT WAYNE, IN (FOX) 110° TP 22 SD Fort Wayne, IN market *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8444 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Content on 259 is now The Hallmark Channel (185).

*Channels Renamed*
259 INSP Inspirational TV renamed DISH DISH Network (110° TP 8 SD Preview)
259 INSP Inspirational TV renamed DISH DISH Network (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Other Changes*
5862 SPEC1 118° TP 32 SD Hidden

8444 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Preview Status Change*
115 STYLE Style TV 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
115 STYLE Style TV 61.5° TP 18 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended

8444 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

End of the HD preview of Style ...

*Preview Status Change*
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 129° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 61.5° TP 25 HD - Preview Ended

8444 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

James Long said:


> Content on 259 is now The Hallmark Channel (185).
> 
> *Channels Renamed*
> 259 INSP Inspirational TV renamed DISH DISH Network (110° TP 8 SD Preview)
> 259 INSP Inspirational TV renamed DISH DISH Network (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)


DISH Network has dropped INSP more info here: http://www.iwantmyinsp.com

Also, I heard from the "other" Satellite forum that Style and Nat Geo are moving to AT200 this week.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

coolman302003 said:


> DISH Network has dropped INSP more info here: http://www.iwantmyinsp.com


INSP is in an odd position. Each satellite provider is required to make a certain amount of channel space available to "public interest" channels and charge those channels no more than a base rate for carriage (the cost of the transponder space). INSP has been paying DISH for delivery for years ... and now they want to stop paying DISH. It is INSP that is backing out of the deal.

I don't believe they are popular enough to be carried for free. We will probably end up with another PI channel (one that is willing to play by the rules).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Hub in HD... interesting.


----------



## SF49ers (Sep 18, 2007)

what does this mean 
241 WNBC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
243 WCBS (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
245 WABC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
247 WNYW (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
242 KNTV (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
244 KPIX (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
246 KGO (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
248 KTVU (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed

?

it mean they no longer on Dish net ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
617 ZEESM [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
619 ZEEMR [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
643 ZEEKA [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
644 ZEEBU [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
646 ONE [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5336 HUB The Hub added to 129° TP 21 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 10 Ch 9494
5336 HUB The Hub added to 61.5° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 10 Ch 9494
19006 BMG07 added to 118° TP 7 (ITV *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19006 BMG07 added to 119° TP 19 (ITV *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19006 BMG07 added to 72.7° TP 21 (ITV *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19006 BMG07 Text: 1E000 *Watch more great movies from Starz at dishonline.com*
8334 KPDF (41) added to 119° 4sA05 (Phoenix) (SD Phoenix, AZ market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (41-01)
4179 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 129° TP 22 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 10 Ch 9494
4179 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 61.5° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 10 Ch 9494
4659 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 129° TP 22 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 10 Ch 9494
4659 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 61.5° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 61.5° TP 10 Ch 9494
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 129° TP 22 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub added to 61.5° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
909 RADIT Radio Italia moved from TP 29 to TP 24 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
4818 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network moved from 129° TP 21 to 110° TP 22 (SD Hidden)
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network moved from 129° TP 21 to 110° TP 22 (SD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
8191 WNEG TOCCOA, GA (CBS) renamed WUGA (32 Local) (119° 1sA17 (Greenville) SD Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden)
8191 WNEG TOCCOA, GA (CBS) renamed WUGA (32 Local) (61.5° 1s6 (Atlanta) SD MPEG4 Greenville/Spartanburg, SC market Hidden)
8538 KUSG ST. GEORGE, UT (CBS) renamed KMYU (12 Local) (110° 23s34 (Utah) SD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
619 FTV Fashion TV renumbered 596 on 118° TP 12 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5504 TLC The Learning Channel renumbered 5823 on 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5506 ESPN2 ESPN 2 renumbered 5822 on 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5508 TRV The Travel Channel renumbered 5824 on 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5509 TWC The Weather Channel renumbered 5825 on 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5512 UNIHD Universal HD renumbered 5820 on 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
584 NEO NEO Cricket 118° TP 15 SD Preview
584 NEO NEO Cricket 61.5° TP 8 SD Preview
576 TENCR TEN Cricket 118° TP 29 SD Preview
576 TENCR TEN Cricket 61.5° TP 14 SD Preview
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Preview
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 61.5° TP 21 SD Preview
652 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Preview
652 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Preview
674 ZING Indus Music (Urdu) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Preview
776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Preview
582 WLLOW Willow Cricket (Hindi) 118° TP 21 SD Preview
582 WLLOW Willow Cricket (Hindi) 61.5° TP 8 SD Preview
649 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Preview
649 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Preview
5772 IAD3 110° TP 1 ITV - Preview Ended
5772 IAD3 72.7° TP 7 ITV - Free Mode Ended
5773 IAD4 110° TP 10 ITV - Preview Ended
5773 IAD4 72.7° TP 31 ITV - Free Mode Ended
5774 IAD5 110° TP 10 ITV - Preview Ended
5774 IAD5 72.7° TP 22 ITV - Free Mode Ended
19230 IADM 110° TP 2 ITV - Preview Ended

*New LName/Text*
5772 IAD3 Internal Data
5773 IAD4 Internal Data
5774 IAD5 Internal Data
19230 IADM Internal Data

*LName/Text Change*
14478 KDEV2 LName: *KDEVDT2* Removed
19229 SPRTS Internal Data Removed

*Reference EPG Change*
{Omitted}

*Other Changes*
351 STRZW Starz! West 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
351 STRZW Starz! West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
353 SCINE Starz! Cinema 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
354 STZC Starz! Comedy 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19006 Added
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19006 Added
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - Popup 19006 Added
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup 19006 Added
350 STARZ Starz! 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
350 STARZ Starz! 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
352 SEDGE Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
355 SBLCK Starz! in Black 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 119° TP 14 SD Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
356 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19006 Added
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD - Popup 19006 Added
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19006 Added
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - Popup 19006 Added
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup 19006 Added
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19006 Added
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup 19006 Added
241 WNBC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
243 WCBS (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
245 WABC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
247 WNYW (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
242 KNTV (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
244 KPIX (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
246 KGO (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
248 KTVU (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed

*Uplinks Removed*
596 MDSET Mediaset Italia removed from 119° TP 21 (SD Preview)
14478 KDEV2 CHEYENNE, WY (ABC) removed from 110° 4s30 (Central Colorado) (OTA EPG Data)

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Preview Status Change*
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SF49ers said:


> what does this mean
> 241 WNBC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
> 243 WCBS (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
> 245 WABC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
> ...


The channels are still there and available via AAD (All American Direct). There was just some internal change to the channel descriptors - a change in a field that I have not seen a change in before - which is why it is marked as an unknown.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Doesn't this mean that the DISH NY RV locals & the AAD NY locals are taking up double transponder space?

9950 WABC added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) AVAILABLE
9951 WCBS added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) AVAILABLE
9952 WNBC added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) AVAILABLE
9953 WNYW added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) AVAILABLE

241 WNBC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
243 WCBS (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
245 WABC (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed
247 WNYW (AAD Distant) 119° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Unknown Field Changed

Maybe they're trying to figure out how to use one set for both services, or would that make too much sense?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"levibluewa" said:


> Doesn't this mean that the DISH NY RV locals & the AAD NY locals are taking up double transponder space?


DISH and AAD must be separate. AAD leases a transponder for their separate service.

DISH does use the same feeds for NY locals and their distants.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
188 GMC Gospel Music Channel added to 110° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
188 GMC Gospel Music Channel added to 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 188

*Channels Moved*
5336 HUB (179 HD) The Hub moved from TP 21 to TP 22 at 129° (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Other Changes*
5336 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 61.5° TP 10 HD *TEST* Hidden - Mapdown Added

8461 Channels


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

James Long said:


> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
> 617 ZEESM [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
> 619 ZEEMR [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
> 643 ZEEKA [International Channel] added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
> ...


My guesses:

617 Zee Smile
619 Zee Marathi
643 Zee Kannada
644 Zee Business

Not sure about the last one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rasheed said:


> My guesses:
> 
> 617 Zee Smile
> 619 Zee Marathi
> ...


Thanks ... make the last one:
646 One World Sport


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

really, GMC is coming to Dish thats good news, i think they do carry some good family shows thanks for the info.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

angiecopus said:


> really, GMC is coming to Dish thats good news, i think they do carry some good family shows thanks for the info.


Testing doesn't always lead to adds ... but it is good to see testing.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

i know but there will be people on dishnetworks facebook page that have been requesting GMC.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Preview Status Change*
186 NTGEO National Geographic 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
186 NTGEO National Geographic 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9429 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9429 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 61.5° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended

8461 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Other Changes*
4563 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 129° TP 21 SD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
4563 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 61.5° TP 4 SD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added

8461 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 8/15/11 at 9:16am ET (v09)*

*Preview Status Change*
9440 MAX-W (311) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 311 HD)
9440 MAX-W (311) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 311 HD)
9441 5-MAX (314) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 314 HD)
9441 5-MAX (314) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 314 HD)
9458 MAX-E (310) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 310 HD)
9458 MAX-E (310) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 310 HD)
9479 ACMAX (313) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 313 HD)
9479 ACMAX (313) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended Mapdown Changed (was 313 HD)

8461 Channels

*8 changes seen 8/15/11 at 9:51am ET (v10)*

*Other Changes*
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 311)
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 311)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 314)
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 314)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 310)
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 310)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 313)
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 313)

8461 Channels

*8 changes seen 8/15/11 at 5:36pm ET (v13)*

*Channels Moved*
617 ZEESM Zee Smile moved from TP 18 to TP 1 at 118° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
619 ZEEMR Zee Marathi moved from TP 18 to TP 17 at 118° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
643 ZEEKA Zee Kannada moved from TP 18 to TP 1 at 118° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
644 ZEEBU Zee Business moved from TP 18 to TP 1 at 118° (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Other Changes*
9644 ITV2 (Advertising) 110° TP 10 SD Preview - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 98 Local)
9644 ITV2 (Advertising) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview - Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 98 Local)

*Uplinks Removed*
5730 ITST1 removed from 118° TP 1 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6803 UP3 removed from 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden)

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 8/15/11 at 5:57pm ET (v14)*

*Channels Now Available*
643 ZEEKA Zee Kannada 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
619 ZEEMR Zee Marathi 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
617 ZEESM Zee Smile 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
644 ZEEBU Zee Business 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate added to 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate added to 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 5444
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate added to 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5445
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate added to 119° TP 10 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate added to 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 10 Ch 5446
19215 HUNTT Internal Data
19215 HUNTT added to 72.7° TP 22 (ITV) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
19216 HUNTV added to 72.7° TP 22 (ITV) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19223 LDRAP added to 72.7° TP 22 (ITV) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
19225 WCTAP added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
5751 TWCT added to 118° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
5781 PTATC added to 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5782 PTATN added to 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5783 PTATF added to 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9584 LTD4 added to 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
5780 PTATA (51 HD) added to 118° TP 32 (HD Abiline, TX market *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
188 GMC moved from TP 8 to TP 3 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
188 GMC moved from TP 23 to TP 5 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
876 DIY Do It Yourself moved from TP 5 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
876 DIY Do It Yourself moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
879 BBCA BBC America moved from 119° TP 12 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
879 BBCA BBC America moved from 72.7° TP 5 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
881 WGN WGN Chicago moved from 119° TP 18 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
881 WGN WGN Chicago moved from 72.7° TP 25 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
885 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network moved from 119° TP 17 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
885 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network moved from 72.7° TP 5 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
891 SPEED Speed TV moved from 119° TP 17 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
891 SPEED Speed TV moved from 72.7° TP 5 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
892 CNBCW CNBCW moved from TP 6 to TP 20 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
892 CNBCW CNBCW moved from TP 21 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
893 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from TP 2 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
893 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
896 HLMRK Hallmark Channel moved from 72.7° TP 31 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
896 HLMRK Hallmark Channel moved from TP 11 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
897 FOXMO FOX Movie Channel moved from TP 15 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
897 FOXMO FOX Movie Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
898 TMC-W The Movie Channel West moved from 72.7° TP 9 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
898 TMC-W The Movie Channel West moved from TP 21 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
899 TMCXW The Movie Channel Xtra West moved from 72.7° TP 9 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
899 TMCXW The Movie Channel Xtra West moved from TP 21 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *and* 5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) moved to 5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *and* 5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) moved to 5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
9398 RFDTV RFD TV moved from 72.7° TP 5 to 61.5° TP 27 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9398 RFDTV RFD TV moved from TP 21 to TP 2 at 110° (SD Hidden)
9399 CTN Christian TV Network moved from 72.7° TP 15 to 61.5° TP 27 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9399 CTN Christian TV Network moved from TP 9 to TP 2 at 110° (SD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
198 SLTH Sluth renamed CLOO Cloo (110° TP 1 SD Instant Order)
198 SLTH Sluth renamed CLOO Cloo (61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4626 SLTH Sluth renamed CLOO Cloo (110° TP 1 SD Hidden)
4626 SLTH Sluth renamed CLOO Cloo (61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
9501 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate renumbered 5445 on 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
9501 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate renumbered 5447 on 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
9501 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate renumbered 5447 on 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden)
9502 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate renumbered 5445 on 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
9504 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate renumbered 5447 on 129° TP 27 (HD Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
584 NEO NEO Cricket 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
584 NEO NEO Cricket 61.5° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
809 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
745 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
807 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD Preview
576 TENCR TEN Cricket 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
576 TENCR TEN Cricket 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 61.5° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
652 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
652 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
582 WLLOW Willow Cricket (Hindi) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
582 WLLOW Willow Cricket (Hindi) 61.5° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
649 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
649 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Uplinks Removed*
90 HIDEF High Def Available removed from 110° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
438 SNY Sports Net NY removed from 119° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
438 SNY Sports Net NY removed from 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4031 INVH1 removed from 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4032 INVH2 removed from 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4033 INVH3 removed from 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4034 INVH4 removed from 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4035 INVV5 removed from 118° TP 32 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4036 INVV6 removed from 118° TP 32 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4037 INVV7 removed from 118° TP 32 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4038 INVV8 removed from 118° TP 32 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4039 INVV9 removed from 118° TP 32 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9502 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate removed from 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
9502 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
9503 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate removed from 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
9503 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
9503 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate removed from 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
9504 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate removed from 61.5° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
9504 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate removed from 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden)
5438 SNY (438 HD PartTime) Sports Net NY removed from 129° TP 25 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5438 SNY (438 HD PartTime) Sports Net NY removed from 61.5° TP 20 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5438 SNY (438 HD PartTime) Sports Net NY removed from 72.7° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate moved from 119° TP 10 to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate moved from 119° TP 10 to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 10 SD Hidden
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Other Changes*
5270 KSAT (12 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (ABC) SV* 129° 15s52 (South Texas) HD Larado, TX market Hidden - EPG Removed (Was Reference EPG linked to 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) Ch 6426)

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mistake fixed. 

*Other Changes*
5270 KSAT (12 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (ABC) SV* 129° 15s52 (South Texas) HD Larado, TX market Hidden - EPG Added

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Channels Moved*
5160 KLKN (8 HD Local) LINCOLN, NE (ABC) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 5s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden)
5161 KOLN (10 HD Local) LINCOLN, NE (CBS) moved from 11s15 (Kansas City) to 5s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden)
5162 KHAS (5 HD Local) HASTINGS, NE (NBC) moved from 13s15 (Kansas City) to 5s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden)
5163 KFXL (17 HD Local) LINCOLN, NE (CW) moved from 13s15 (Kansas City) to 5s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden)
7556 KUON (12 Local) LINCOLN, NE (PBS) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 11s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Lincoln, NE market Hidden)
7557 KHGI (13 Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) moved from 5s15 (Kansas City) to 11s15 (Kansas City) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Lincoln, NE market Hidden)

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*3 changes seen 8/18/11 at 11:56am ET (v06)*

*Channels Now Available*
188 GMC 110° TP 3 SD Instant Order Preview - *AVAILABLE*
188 GMC 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - *AVAILABLE*

*Other Changes*
19216 HUNTV 72.7° TP 22 ITV - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100)

8454 Channels

*2 changes seen 8/18/11 at 12:16pm ET (v08)*

*Channels Renamed*
259 DISH renamed GMC (110° TP 8 SD Preview)
259 DISH renamed GMC (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 8/23/11 at 4:47pm ET (v14)*

*Other Changes*
6477 WTAE (4 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (ABC) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (4-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6477)
6478 KDKA (2 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (CBS) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (2-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6478)
6479 WPXI (11 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (NBC) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (11-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6479)
6480 WPGH (53 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (FOX) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (53-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6480)
5190 WAAY (31 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (ABC) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (31-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5190)
5191 WHNT (19 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (CBS) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (19-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5191)
5192 WAFF (48 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (NBC) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (48-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5192)
5193 WZDX (54 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (FOX) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (54-01) EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5193)

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Channels Now Available*
9625 WFA 121° TP 18 SD - *AVAILABLE*
8334 KPDF (41 Local) PHOENIX, AZ (AZTECA) 119° 4sA05 (Phoenix) SD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD - *AVAILABLE*
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 61.5° TP 10 HD - *AVAILABLE*
8995 KAMU (12 Local) COLLEGE STATION/BRYAN, TX (PBS) 119° 5sB10 (Houston) SD Waco, TX market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
646 ONE One World Sport 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
596 FTV Fashion TV 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5250 KLWYD (34 HD Local) CHEYENNE, WY (FOX) 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5336 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5336 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 61.5° TP 10 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4659 HUB The Hub 129° TP 22 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Removed (was 179 HD)
4659 HUB The Hub 61.5° TP 10 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Removed (was 179 HD)
4179 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4179 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 61.5° TP 10 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
291 OVATN Ovation added to 110° TP 1 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
291 OVATN Ovation added to 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 1 Ch 291
294 CURNT Current TV added to 110° TP 1 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
294 CURNT Current TV added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 1 Ch 294
398 FUEL Fuel TV added to 110° TP 15 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
398 FUEL Fuel TV added to 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 15 Ch 398
406 FSC Fox Soccer Channel added to 110° TP 11 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
406 FSC Fox Soccer Channel added to 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 406
19024 RDZNA added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
826 WAPAA WAPA America (Spanish) added to 110° TP 22 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
826 WAPAA WAPA America (Spanish) added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
7000 ESC-1 added to 118° TP 27 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7000 ESC-1 added to 61.5° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7006 NILE added to 118° TP 26 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7006 NILE added to 61.5° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7012 AGAPY added to 118° TP 19 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7024 ALARA added to 118° TP 26 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7024 ALARA added to 61.5° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7026 IQRAA added to 118° TP 22 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7026 IQRAA added to 61.5° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7028 ALJAZ added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7028 ALJAZ added to 61.5° TP 29 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7061 DUBAI added to 118° TP 26 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7061 DUBAI added to 61.5° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7062 DUBSP added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7064 ABUDA added to 118° TP 26 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7067 FUTUR added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7067 FUTUR added to 61.5° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7068 OTV added to 118° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7069 MURTV added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7069 MURTV added to 61.5° TP 29 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7088 NEWTV added to 118° TP 27 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7101 DANDA added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7101 DANDA added to 61.5° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7103 ART added to 118° TP 22 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7103 ART added to 61.5° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7115 ALJSP added to 118° TP 17 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9980 RDS2 added to 118° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9981 RDS4 added to 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9982 RDH4 added to 118° TP 13 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
8340 WPRU (20) AQUADILLA, PR SV* added to 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD *TEST* Hidden)
8342 WVGN (14) CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI SV* added to 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD *TEST* Hidden)
8343 WSJX (24) AQUADILLA, PR SV* added to 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD *TEST* Hidden)
8345 WSJP (17) AQUADILLA, PR SV* added to 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD *TEST* Hidden)
8347 WVXF (10) CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (CBS) SV* added to 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (10-01)

*Channels Moved*
875 DOC Documentary Channel moved from 72.7° TP 21 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
875 DOC Documentary Channel moved from TP 3 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
877 FSC Fox Soccer Channel moved from TP 11 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
877 FSC Fox Soccer Channel moved from TP 12 to TP 20 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
878 FX FX moved from 119° TP 12 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
878 FX FX moved from 72.7° TP 5 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
880 BRAVO Bravo moved from 119° TP 10 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
880 BRAVO Bravo moved from 72.7° TP 31 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
882 ION ION moved from 119° TP 14 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
882 ION ION moved from 72.7° TP 31 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
886 NTGEO National Geographic moved from TP 11 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
886 NTGEO National Geographic moved from TP 12 to TP 20 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
887 APL Animal Planet moved from 119° TP 10 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
887 APL Animal Planet moved from 72.7° TP 31 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
888 HUB The Hub moved from TP 11 to TP 9 at 110° (SD)
888 HUB The Hub moved from TP 12 to TP 20 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4)
894 IFC Independent Film Channel moved from 119° TP 6 to 110° TP 9 (SD)
894 IFC Independent Film Channel moved from 72.7° TP 15 to 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
7439 WISED (56) FORT WAYNE, IN (FOX) moved from TP 22 to 20s13 (South Michigan) at 110° (SD Fort Wayne, IN market *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
817 SPT SPT (Portuguese) renamed SIC SPT (Portuguese) (118° TP 30 SD Hidden)
817 SPT SPT (Portuguese) renamed SIC SPT (Portuguese) (61.5° TP 29 SD Hidden)
918 TVIET Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) renamed VETV Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) (118° TP 3 SD Hidden)
988 DISH6 renamed SHRM (110° TP 10 SD Hidden)
988 DISH6 renamed SHRM (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9659 TVIET Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) renamed VETV Thuan Viet (Vietnamese) (118° TP 3 SD Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
406 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel+ renumbered 407 on 110° TP 6 (SD Instant Order)
406 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel+ renumbered 407 on 61.5° TP 21 (SD)

*LName/Text Change*
876 DIY LName: *DIY* Removed
879 BBCA LName: *BBCA* Removed
881 WGN LName: *WGN* Removed
885 OWN LName: *DHLTH* Removed
891 SPEED LName: *SPEED* Removed
892 CNBCW LName: *CNBCW* Removed
893 BITV LName: *BITV* Removed
896 HLMRK LName: *HLMRK* Removed
897 FOXMO LName: *FOXMO* Removed
898 TMC-W LName: *TMC-W* Removed
899 TMCXW LName: *TMCXW* Removed
19087 LUDI2 (110° TP 9) Internal Data Changed
19087 LUDI2 (72.7° TP 23) Internal Data Changed

*Other Changes*
19239 SPRTS 72.7° TP 23 ITV Hidden - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100)

*Uplinks Removed*
73 WLS (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
74 WBBM (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
75 WMAQ (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
76 WFLD (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
77 KABC (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
78 KCBS (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
79 KNBC (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
80 KTTV (AAD Distant) removed from 110° TP 21 (HD Hidden)
106 TVLND TV Land removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
114 E! E! Entertainment TV removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
128 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
130 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
135 BBCA BBC America removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
142 ESNWS ESPNews removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
150 SPEED Speed TV removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
161 MTV2 MTV2 removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
162 VH1 VH-1 removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
180 ABCFM ABC Family removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
202 HLN CNN Headline News removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
205 FXNWS Fox News removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
215 TRV The Travel Channel removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
239 WGN WGN Chicago removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
404 HRTV Horse Racing TV removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
405 TVGAM TV Games (Horse Racing) removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
876 DIY Do It Yourself removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
876 DIY Do It Yourself removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
879 BBCA BBC America removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
879 BBCA BBC America removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
881 WGN WGN Chicago removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
881 WGN WGN Chicago removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
885 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
885 OWN Oprah Winfrey Network removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
891 SPEED Speed TV removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
891 SPEED Speed TV removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
892 CNBCW CNBCW removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
892 CNBCW CNBCW removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
893 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
893 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
896 HLMRK Hallmark Channel removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
896 HLMRK Hallmark Channel removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
897 FOXMO FOX Movie Channel removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
897 FOXMO FOX Movie Channel removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
898 TMC-W The Movie Channel West removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
898 TMC-W The Movie Channel West removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
899 TMCXW The Movie Channel Xtra West removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
899 TMCXW The Movie Channel Xtra West removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
6002 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (Audio Hidden)
6015 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (Audio Hidden)
6016 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (Audio Hidden)
6044 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (Audio Hidden)
6090 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channel removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (Audio Hidden)
9472 TMP37 removed from 129° TP 22 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9472 TMP37 removed from 61.5° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

8446 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
96 GAMES added to 110° TP 22 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
96 GAMES added to 72.7° TP 22 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100

8448 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Package Flag Change*
988 SHRM Showroom Channel 110° TP 10 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
988 SHRM Showroom Channel 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Other Changes*
6479 WPXI (11 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (NBC) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6479 instead of Independent EPG)
6480 WPGH (53 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (FOX) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6480 instead of Independent EPG)
5192 WAFF (48 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (NBC) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5192 instead of Independent EPG)
5193 WZDX (54 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (FOX) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5193 instead of Independent EPG)

8448 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Other Changes*
8991 KNCT (46 Local) BELTON, TX (PBS) 119° 5sB10 (Houston) SD Waco, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Changed (46-02 to 46-01)

8448 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Other Changes*
6479 WPXI (11 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (NBC) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6479)
6480 WPGH (53 HD Local) PITTSBURGH, PA (FOX) 77° TP 2 HD Pittsburgh, PA market Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 129° 10s26 (SC New York) Ch 6480)
5192 WAFF (48 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (NBC) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5192)
5193 WZDX (54 HD Local) HUNTSVILLE, AL (FOX) 119° 5sB15 (Birmingham) HD Huntsville, AL market Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 61.5° 11s7 (Birmingham) Ch 5193)

8448 Channels


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> 8347 WVXF (10) CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (CBS) SV* added to 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (10-01)


Not to be correcting anyone & just curious, but according to their own website, WVXF is a Live Well Network of the Caribbean, & even references being on DISH Network on ch 10.

http://www.wvxftv.com/index.htm

And according to this, WMNS-LP is the CBS affiliate in Charlotte Amalie, U.S. Virgin Islands: (I realize Wiki _can_ be wrong, but...)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WMNS-LP


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Corrections are always welcome ... especially when it comes to affiliations (which come from a list maintained outside of the information DISH transmits as part of their uplink information). Affiliations change and I don't know something changes unless someone speaks up.

BTW: The USVI channels are in a new "market" ...
10-00 WVXF CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (LIVEWELL) - 8347 SD 110° 29s49 *X*
14-00 WVGN CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (NBC) - 8342 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *X*
17-00 WSJP AQUADILLA, PR (CW) - 8345 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *X*
20-00 WPRU AQUADILLA, PR (ABC) - 8340 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *X*
24-00 WSJX AQUADILLA, PR (FOX) - 8343 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *X*

The PR local channels, as I have them, are ...
2-00 WKAQ SAN JUAN, PR (TELEMUNDO) - 7781 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A* 5153 *HD* 119° 5sB22 *A*
4-00 WAPA SAN JUAN, PR - 7782 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A* 5154 *HD* 119° 5sB22 *A*
6-00 WIPR SAN JUAN, PR (PBS) - 7783 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
8-00 WSEEP ERIE, PA [DISTANT] (CBS) - 7780 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
10-00 WVXF CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (LIVEWELL) - 7799 SD 110° 29s49 *A*
11-00 WLII CAGUAS, PR (UNIVISION) - 7784 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
14-00 WVGN CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (NBC) - 7789 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
17-00 WSJP AQUADILLA, PR (CW) - 7787 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
20-00 WPRU AQUADILLA, PR (ABC) - 7788 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
21-00 WJPX SAN JUAN, PR - 7785 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
24-00 WSJX AQUADILLA, PR (FOX) - 7779 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
27-00 WAPA2 SAN JUAN, PR (UNIV SPORT) - 7778 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
54-00 WCCV ARECIBO, PR - 7797 SD 110° 29s49 *A*
60-00 WMEI ARECIBO, PR - 7786 SD 110° 25s48 and 25s49 *A*
69-00 OCTV SAN JUAN, PR - 7798 SD 110° 29s49 *A*

Any affliation updates would be welcome.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*5 changes seen 8/26/11 at 5:06pm ET (v09)*

*Preview Status Change*
128 WE Women's Entertainment 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
128 WE Women's Entertainment 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
131 IFC Independent Film Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
131 IFC Independent Film Channel 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
826 WAPAA WAPA America (Spanish) 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 826)

8448 Channels

*1 change seen 8/26/11 at 5:21pm ET (v10)*

*Channels Now Available*
4021 TMP33 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure where James has been but I thought I would post the uplink changes since he has been away, I figure he probably won't care, I am just posting the same updates that appear on his site http://uplink.jameslong.name/

*34 changes seen 8/27/11 at 6:12am ET (v14)*

*Sports Channel Changes*
445 ALT Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 24 to 119° TP 18 (SD Hidden)
446 ALT Sports Alternate moved from TP 18 to TP 12 at 119° (SD Hidden)
447 ALT Sports Alternate moved from 119° TP 12 to 110° TP 24 (SD Hidden)
451 ALT Sports Alternate moved from 119° TP 12 to 110° TP 24 (SD Hidden)
445 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 445 on 119° TP 18 (instead of 110° TP 24)
446 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 446 on 119° TP 12 (instead of 119° TP 18)
447 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 447 on 110° TP 24 (instead of 119° TP 12)
451 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 451 on 110° TP 24 (instead of 119° TP 12)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5415 on 110° TP 7 (instead of 129° TP 27)
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5416 on 129° TP 27 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5416 on 129° TP 27 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9517 on 129° TP 27 (instead of 110° TP 7)
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9517 on 129° TP 27 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5410 ALTUD (410 HD PartTime) Altitude moved from TP 11 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from 129° TP 27 to 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 17 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5416 FOXSW (416 HD PartTime) FOX Southwest moved from 110° TP 7 to 129° TP 27 (HD Hidden)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area moved from TP 1 to TP 11 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest moved from TP 8 to TP 17 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati moved from TP 8 to TP 19 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 8 to TP 19 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9515 HDALT (445 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9515 HDALT (445 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9515 HDALT (445 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 7 to 129° TP 27 (HD Hidden)

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*29 changes seen 8/28/11 at 6:12am ET (v21)*

*Sports Channel Changes*
445 ALT Sports Alternate moved from 119° TP 18 to 110° TP 24 (SD Hidden)
446 ALT Sports Alternate moved from TP 12 to TP 18 at 119° (SD Hidden)
447 ALT Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 24 to 119° TP 12 (SD Hidden)
445 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 445 on 110° TP 24 (instead of 119° TP 18)
446 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 446 on 119° TP 18 (instead of 119° TP 12)
447 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 447 on 119° TP 12 (instead of 110° TP 24)
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5430 on 110° TP 7 (instead of 129° TP 27)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from 110° TP 7 to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5418 FOXMW (418 HD PartTime) FOX Midwest moved from TP 1 to TP 19 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest moved from TP 17 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati moved from TP 19 to TP 11 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit moved from 129° TP 27 to 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit moved from TP 19 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 8 to TP 17 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 19 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9514 HDALT (444 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 8 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 11 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*34 changes seen 8/29/11 at 6:12am ET (v28)*

*Sports Channel Changes*
446 ALT Sports Alternate moved from 119° TP 18 to 110° TP 24 (SD Hidden)
446 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 446 on 110° TP 24 (instead of 119° TP 18)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5428 on 110° TP 7 (instead of 129° TP 27)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh 72.7° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5428 on 110° TP 7 (instead of 129° TP 27)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports moved from TP 8 to TP 19 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 8 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 8 to TP 11 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5417 FOXW (417 HD PartTime) FOX West moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area moved from TP 11 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 8 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati moved from TP 11 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5427 FOXCN (427 HD PartTime) FOX Cincinnati moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh moved from 129° TP 27 to 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago moved from TP 1 to TP 17 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit moved from 110° TP 7 to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5430 FOXD (430 HD PartTime) FOX Detroit moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 17 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*2 changes seen 8/29/11 at 12:47pm ET (v31)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed MOMS (Advertising) (99 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed MOMS (Advertising) (99 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*9 changes seen 8/29/11 at 3:51pm ET (v00)*

*Other Changes*
9520 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 129° TP 20 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
9520 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 72.7° TP 3 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
5306 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
5306 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
5560 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 110° 12s46 and 12s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
4943 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
5034 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 119° 1sB22 (Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
4149 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)
4149 FSC (406 HD) Fox Soccer Channel 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 149 HD)

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*28 changes seen 8/30/11 at 6:12am ET (v05)*

*Sports Channel Changes*
446 ALT Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 24 to 119° TP 18 (SD Hidden)
446 ALT Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 446 on 119° TP 18 (instead of 110° TP 24)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5428 on 129° TP 27 (instead of 110° TP 7)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5429 on 110° TP 7 (instead of 129° TP 27)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports moved from TP 19 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 11 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh moved from 110° TP 7 to 129° TP 27 (HD Hidden)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh moved from TP 1 to TP 19 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago moved from 129° TP 27 to 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago moved from TP 17 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 1 to TP 11 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 8 to TP 17 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9519 HDALT (449 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 8 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9519 HDALT (449 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9519 HDALT (449 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9573 HDALT (450 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 8 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9573 HDALT (450 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9573 HDALT (450 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*32 changes seen 8/31/11 at 6:13am ET (v12) *

*Sports Channel Changes*
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate 61.5° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9518 on 110° TP 7 (instead of 129° TP 27)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5411 PRIME (411 HD PartTime) Prime Sports moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 8 to TP 19 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5414 RTRM (414 HD PartTime) ROOT Rocky Mountain moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5418 FOXMW (418 HD PartTime) FOX Midwest moved from TP 19 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 8 to TP 11 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh moved from TP 19 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5428 RTPT (428 HD PartTime) ROOT Pittsburgh moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago moved from 110° TP 7 to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5429 CSNCH (429 HD PartTime) CSN Chicago moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network moved from TP 8 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
5434 NESN (434 HD PartTime) New England Sports Network moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 11 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 8 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 25 to TP 27 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT (446 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 30 to TP 20 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 1 to TP 8 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 20 to TP 30 at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
9517 HDALT (447 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 27 to TP 25 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from 129° TP 27 to 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT (448 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 17 to TP 1 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)
9519 HDALT (449 HD PartTime) HD Sports Alternate moved from TP 1 to TP 17 at 72.7° (HD Hidden)

8448 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

MLB Network in TEST SD & HD...

*76 changes seen 8/31/11 at 2:41pm ET (v15)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD added to 129° TP 20 (HD) AVAILABLE
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD) AVAILABLE

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
153 MLBN MLB Network added to 119° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
153 MLBN MLB Network added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 153
7118 HKYAT added to 118° TP 14 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7119 DREAM added to 118° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7127 TARAB added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7131 BBCAR added to 118° TP 17 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7132 MBC added to 118° TP 26 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7133 NBN added to 118° TP 26 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7134 NORST added to 118° TP 26 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7146 ARTMV added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7147 ARTMU added to 118° TP 22 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
7159 MLIFE added to 118° TP 23 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
7160 ZIKR added to 118° TP 23 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
7143 KBOID (9) BOISE, ID (CW) added to 110° 25s41 (West Idaho) (SD Boise, ID market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (9-02)
7904 WTHID (39) TERRE HAUTE, IN (FOX) added to 110° TP 22 (SD Terre Haute, IN market *TEST* Hidden) OTA Mapping (39-02)

*Channels Moved*
155 NFLRZ NFL Network Red Zone moved from TP 29 to TP 22 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
388 PIXL PixL HD moved from 129° TP 20 to 119° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden) x8C Removed Popup Removed
388 PIXL PixL HD moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) x8C Removed Popup Removed

*Channels Renamed*
259 GMC Gospel Music Channel renamed INSP Inspirational TV (110° TP 8 SD Preview)
259 GMC Gospel Music Channel renamed INSP Inspirational TV (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9434 TMP21 renamed MLBN MLB Network (129° TP 28 HD *TEST* Hidden)
9434 TMP21 renamed MLBN MLB Network (72.7° TP 17 HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
8340 WPRU (20 Local) AQUADILLA, PR (ABC) renumbered 9043 on 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD US Virgin Islands market Hidden)
8342 WVGN (14 Local) CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (NBC) renumbered 9045 on 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD US Virgin Islands market Hidden)
8343 WSJX (24 Local) AQUADILLA, PR (FOX) renumbered 9046 on 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD US Virgin Islands market Hidden)
8345 WSJP (17 Local) AQUADILLA, PR (CW) renumbered 9048 on 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (SD US Virgin Islands market Hidden)
8347 WVXF (10 Local) CHARLOTTE AMALIE, VI (LIVEWELL) renumbered 9049 on 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 US Virgin Islands market Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
646 ONE One World Sport 118° TP 18 SD Preview
807 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*LName/Text Change*
877 FSC LName: *Fox Sports Channel* Removed
878 FX LName: *FX* Removed
880 BRAVO LName: *BRAVO* Removed
886 NTGEO LName: *NGEO2* Removed
887 APL LName: *APL* Removed
888 HUB LName: *DKIDS* Removed
894 IFC LName: *IFC* Removed
19239 SPRTS (119° TP 11) Internal Data Changed
19239 SPRTS (72.7° TP 23) Internal Data Changed

*Other Changes*
5253 KTRV (11 HD Local) NAMPA, ID (FOX) 129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 12 HD Local)
7138 KTRV (11 Local) NAMPA, ID (FOX) 110° 25s41 (West Idaho) SD Boise, ID market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 12 Local)
7140 KNIN (12 Local) CALDWELL, ID (CW) 110° 25s41 (West Idaho) SD Boise, ID market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 9 Local)
7224 KRBK (5 Local) OSAGE BEACH, MO (MYTV) 110° 12s20 (SW Missouri) SD Springfield, MO market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 49 Local)
7224 KRBK (5 Local) OSAGE BEACH, MO (MYTV) 77° TP 10 SD MPEG4 Springfield, MO market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 49 Local)
5255 KNIN (12 HD) CALDWELL, ID (CW) 129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market *TEST* Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 9 HD)

*Uplinks Removed*
374 FTV Fashion TV removed from 129° TP 24 (HD)
374 FTV Fashion TV removed from 61.5° TP 10 (HD)
875 DOC Documentary Channel removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
875 DOC Documentary Channel removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
877 FSC Fox Soccer Channel removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
877 FSC Fox Soccer Channel removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
878 FX FX removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
878 FX FX removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
880 BRAVO Bravo removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
880 BRAVO Bravo removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
882 ION ION removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
882 ION ION removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
886 NTGEO National Geographic removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
886 NTGEO National Geographic removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
887 APL Animal Planet removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
887 APL Animal Planet removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
888 HUB The Hub removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
888 HUB The Hub removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
894 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 110° TP 9 (SD)
894 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 61.5° TP 20 (SD MPEG4)
5304 FTV Fashion TV removed from 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5304 FTV Fashion TV removed from 61.5° TP 10 (HD Hidden)
5870 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
5871 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9398 RFDTV RFD TV removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
9398 RFDTV RFD TV removed from 61.5° TP 27 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9399 CTN Christian TV Network removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
9399 CTN Christian TV Network removed from 61.5° TP 27 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4271 FTV (374 HD) Fashion TV removed from 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4271 FTV (374 HD) Fashion TV removed from 61.5° TP 10 (HD Hidden)

8435 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*1 change seen 8/31/11 at 5:46pm ET (v17) *

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
7808 WSJU (7) SAN JUAN, PR (MEGATV) added to 110° TP 22 (SD San Juan, PR market *TEST* Hidden) No EPG

8436 Channels


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

*1 change seen 8/31/11 at 6:21pm ET (v18)*

*Channels Now Available*
7808 WSJU (7 Local) SAN JUAN, PR (MEGATV) 110° TP 22 SD San Juan, PR market Hidden - AVAILABLE

8436 Channels


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

Why Dish no have in Puerto Rico MLB Network in HD.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

a_maymi,

The HD channels for PR are broadcast on satellites 110 (majority) and 119. I will submit a programming request form for you for the MLB Network on HD in PR. Thanks.


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. But also in Puerto Rico has the 61.5 sat. MLB Network HD is posible you may be placed there.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

a_maymi,

I did submit the programming request form to our programming department for MLB in HD in PR.


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

